# Stage 2 Permanent Partner visa



## Hayleyf83 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys just wondered if anybody else is awaiting their permanent partner stage 2 visa. Myself and my partner lodged our application in June 2015 so we are way over our 2 year mark. We have been told that there is a huge back log of applicants so that is why the wait time has been pushed back. First it was 16-20 months now its stating 18-24 months on the immigration site. 

I have just checked my visa status on my IMMI account and it says further assessment? Am I allowed to get excited or is it some kind of system update? 

I have tried to call but I am currently 136th person in the queue so I thought I might try my luck on the forum.

Any help would be greatly appreciated guys. Thank you in advance


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

You lodged the 820 application in June 2015 or you provided further evidence for your 801 in June 2015?

It was some kind of update, sorry.


----------



## Hayleyf83 (Mar 15, 2018)

We lodged our 801 in June 2015. June 2017 was our 2 year mark, we submitted further documents as requested and we are still waiting to her. I believe it's the 820 we are currently waiting on for my Permanent Residency

System update. Oh well, we did get a little excited for a minute


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

So just to make sure I have your time line correct

You started your initial application for your subclass 820 temporary partner visa in June 2015

June 2017 you were eligable to supply further information for your subclass 801 permanent partner subclass visa and you submitted the info then.


If so then you are only 8 months in. There have recently been grants for people eligable in January and February 2017 but still plenty of others waiting that were eligable in 2016. Expect to be waiting between 4 and 16 months more. Be happily surprised if it comes sooner.


----------



## Hayleyf83 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry my mistake, I've got the numbers mixed up. Yes that is correct, although myself and my partner have got the time line wrong. We thought once they had requested more information for my 820 permanent partner visa that it would be approved after the 2 year mark. Its very confusing.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

820/801 app made June 2015.

801 eligibility June 2017.

So like Mania said, you're still pretty early in the waiting game as wait times are from 801 eligibility.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

It goes roughly in the following timeline

Application date
820 granted (up to 24 months after application date)
Application date + 2 years = eligibility date
Provide further evidence on eligibility date
801 granted (up to 24 months beyond eligibility date)

Note that the 24 month timeframes I've suggested can vary massively with some visas granted after a month and others waiting much beyond 24 months.


----------



## Hayleyf83 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you very for help. Much appreciated ☺


----------



## Hayleyf83 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you very much for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Vicky_786 (May 22, 2018)

Hayleyf83 said:


> Hey guys just wondered if anybody else is awaiting their permanent partner stage 2 visa. Myself and my partner lodged our application in June 2015 so we are way over our 2 year mark. We have been told that there is a huge back log of applicants so that is why the wait time has been pushed back. First it was 16-20 months now its stating 18-24 months on the immigration site.
> 
> I have just checked my visa status on my IMMI account and it says further assessment? Am I allowed to get excited or is it some kind of system update?
> 
> ...


Hello Hayley

How Do you know , 
You are in 136th in queue? 
Can we check 
Please help if do you know

Thanks


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Vicky_786 said:


> Hello Hayley
> 
> How Do you know ,
> You are in 136th in queue?
> ...


Pretty sure they meant phone queue, not visa application queue.


----------

